# Recruitment: Hunting Betrayal



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

_In the Far Eastern Fringe, A Chaos sorcerer is on the run. He dabbled too much into the dark energies of the warp and has attracted attention. It wasn’t Daemons of the warp or other warp creatures, neither was it Loyalist pyskers. No, this was like a predator of the warp, Unseen yet able to see around it. ”No… I can’t before Princedom! I better start by getting some protection.”

Three weeks later.

The Thedas Sector was a hellish wasteland, Daemons Roamed freely and bodies of innocents, criminals and guardsmen were piled high around cites, hives and plains of battle. The Sorcerer Sat upon his twisted and corrupt Throne, waiting for his Forces of chaos space marines to arrive and he knew a loyalist space marine chapter, The Steel Knights, had been sent to eradicate the filth of chaos. Unknown to the Sorcerer however, A Task force from the Forgotten Hunters had been sent to Kill him…_

You shall be playing as Space marines from the Forgotten Hunters Chapter. You shall be part of a Seeker Squad, which is equivalent to a Tactical Squad, and I am looking for at least 5 people to join. 10 is the maximum. 

I would advise Reading this before joining: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75470

RULES: 
1: Respect the other Roleplayers. It’s not just about you! 
2: No God Modding.
3: Always stay in character, OOC is for recruitment thread only.
4: Stick to your characters personality (Don’t have the cold hearted bastard saving some innocent civilians now)
5: Have Fun.
6: Minimum of one 4 line paragraph per post (can do more if you wish)
7: No killing or maiming other players characters without permission.
8. If you miss two updates (that is two weeks!) with no valid reasons then i shall most likely kill off your character unless you contact me before i do so.

I am going to be playing as your squad leader and i shall control all NPC as well.

Up to two people can be from a different chapter. First come first serve Policy.

NOTE: Both Special Weapons have now been taken


Name: (what your name is. You can have a nickname but put it in quote marks please E.g Francis “bucktooth” Elgar)

Age: (some where between 50-100 Note: if you are from another chapter you may have your age up to 250 but that is the limit)

Appearance: (what you look like. The armour is a Dark grey with sliver inside the shoulder pads and a golden trim around the shoulder pads. The eyes for the helmet are Dark green.)

Personality: (What are you like? How do you talk around other marines? How do you react to situations? Are you a stubborn arse or do you run away like a pansy?)

Background: (Any awesome fights? Any Emotional parts?) 

Weapons: (You may have a Boltgun, Bolt pistol, and a Combat blade or a mixture of the lot. Two Marines may carry: A flamer, a plasma gun or a Meltagun (again first come first serve for the special weapon)

Equipment and armour: (you may carry frag grenades or krak grenades. One marine may carry Melta bombs. You may have either MK 7 Aquila armour or MK 6 Corvus Armour. You can have a helmet and any small additions to your armour where appropriate. (e.g. A broken blade to honour a fallen brother))

The action thread shall be updated once a week on a tuesday.

Any questions or queries, PM me.

Positions:
1. Torias Vadian (Ultra111)
2. Gias D’lacy (Warsmith 7752)
3. Allen Blanco (Eihnlazer)
4. Fulgris Sastumoto (emperorshand89)
5. (open)
6. (open)
7. (open)
8. (open)
9. (open)
10. (open)


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Can I reserve a slot and come up with a character tomorrow?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Can I play Ruhr Falco, as a marine from another chapter and he wouldn't be chapter master yet, probably around the time he was a sergeant.

Yes I am obsessed with him before you ask, and I'm only asking so I can add another campaign to his epic list of brilliance.

So yes or no?

NOTE: if no I will just play a normal marine,


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

[email protected]: Go right ahead!

[email protected]: it wouldn't make much sense would it, as you have to sort of stick with the chapter once you joined. i mean, The Forgotten Hunters hate the imperium.


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

Then i shall also apply. 





Name: Allen Blanco

Age: 113

Appearance: 6'9" tall with blonde hair and turquiose eyes. 
Has a small half moon scar under his left eye.

Personality: Allen is a fairly quiet and reserved marine. He is considerate of others and seems reserved on most issues. Should the oppertunity arrise, he might reveal his ambitions, but his lack of trust in others keeps him fairly proffessional in his actions.

Background: Because of head trauma during a fight with a batch of the excentric eldaar harliquins, Allen has lost almost all of his short term memories from before he was 66 years old. He retained his skill with the plasma gun and can sometimes be heard murmmuring in his sleep. This could be deep seated memories returning..........

Weapons: Plasma gun Mk13 ryza pattern. Bolt pistol. Combat knife. 

Equipment and armour: Mk6 Corvus power armor, frag and krak grenades (5 each), 6 replacement fusion packs and 3 extra bolt pistol clips.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

[email protected]: Yup, looks all good. You from the Forgotten Hunters or another chapter?


----------



## Eihnlazer (Nov 18, 2010)

From the hunters. Since Allen has lost most of his memories, he doesnt remember all the ingrained faith to the emporer that most marines have from their training days. On the same note he doesnt feel any innate hostility towards the imperium except for his chapters overall dislike towards their oppressivness.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm taking the plasma gun! Now writing up my character


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Name: Torias Vadian

Age: 100

Appearance: 6”8, very muscular, with very short steel-grey hair. He has steel-grey stubble around his jaw and chin, giving him the look of a survivor. He has a face untouched by the horrors of war, and his handsome by space marine standards. This surprises many of his brothers as he has carried a plasma gun for the best part of 5 decades. He has deep grey eyes, like those of a wolf. 

Personality: A marine who hates what the Imperium has become; but still holds true to the emperors ideals, believing the Imperium has fallen from His holy light. He is caring and almost loving towards his brothers, treating them as if they were his actual blood-brothers. That being said, should someone cross him or something similar, he will come down on them furiously: he does not let his feelings be held in, and is always vocal with his opinions.

Background: An experienced marine, his less-experienced brother’s look up to him as a sort of father figure. He has a very impressive tally of kills under his belt, as well as countless wrecked vehicles destroyed by his krak grenades and plasma gun. His time as a scout went quicker than most, finishing at the top in most of the training he and his fellow initiates went through. He served with the Forgotten Hunters with prestige throughout his service, and has just earned his first purity stud above his left eyebrow. He wears his mentor’s dark-red helmet, who was killed by the Imperial Guard in one of their engagements. He wears it to honour his memory, and his death only helped to fuel his hatred to what the Imperium had become.

Weapons: Plasma gun, bolt pistol and Gladius Combat-Blade.

Equipment and Armour: MkVI Corvus armour, Krak grenades; Corvus pattern helmet (the ‘beaky’ ones), red in colour as it was his now-dead sergeants helm, and he wears it to honour his memory.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks good Ultra, You're in.

Both special Weapons are now taken!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I take a run, looks very interesting.


Name: Fulgris Sastumoto

Age: 69

Appearance: Fulgris has a large, burley look to him, hailing from a tough background. He is muscular, with brown trimmed hair, grey eyes, abnormally large ears for good hearing, and a scar across his left eye. He wears his Hunter’s armor as any other battle brother 

Personality: Fulgris is a fierce warrior, strong in battle, and shows little mercy to his opponents. When around his fellow marines he is a quite but friendly in nature. He prefers to keep to himself but makes a good friend here and there. Overall a kind, but fiercely passionate soul for his “line of work.”

Background: Fulgris’s past is blurry up till about 15 years ago. Around that time he had an epic battle with a daemon prince and lost. He barely escaped with the help of his squad who were all lost in the ensuing fight. He recovered, but his injuries were severe enough that his memory was severely affected. Since then he has been serving a new Seeker Squad while he recuperates.

Weapons: Bolter, “Blade of the Hunter” (a customized combat blade with a notch for every kill)

Equipment and armor: Frag Grenades, MK 7 Aquila armor, chain round his neck with the name of the Daemon (or at least the supposed name))


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

thunder do you play the sergeant? it doesnt say in the original post.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes for now.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I want to apply for the 2nd marine from another chapter, but give me some time to write my character form


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome, If you and warsmith have your character sheets up soon, then we can start next tuesday.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome; can't wait!

@thunder: maybe you could incorporate these characters in to your homebrew fluff for them?


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Name: Daine Agalwulff

Age: 37

Appearance: A tall and heavy marine, who looks quite different then most marines in appearance. His eyes are totally black due to a genetic deviance that was inherent to the chapter he belonged to, and his skin is a grey tone. His face is riddled with scars which he gained in time, and a tree is tattooed on his left cheek, the heraldry of his family.

Personality: Rejected by the imperium first, and chaos second, he is a grim person who is very serious about warfare, in all its aspects. The fact that only the Forgotten Hunters would take him in in his time of need, made him severely devoted to all that they stand for: creating a safe haven for people outside of the imperium, and without chaos. He follows a warriors path, helping the ones in need of aid, but destroying all who oppose him. He can be regularly seen saving people from harm, as he deems it is his duty to do so. He is also extremely stubborn.

Background: Born on a Planet which was exterminated only 20 years ago, he is an outcast whose only family is the Forgotten Hunters. His former family was wealthy, and controlled most of the planet. The local chapter recruited him, and all went well, until civil war tore the world apart. The chapter was still loyal to the Emperor, but was deemed corrupt by the inquisition, as was the entire planet, and all of its inhabitants. 

Exterminatus followed soon, and left nothing but dust and rubble in its wake. Daine escaped through the means of a small interstellar cruiser, which was nearly invisible to the Imperiums large vessels, and thus was able to leave the system unnoticed. He soonjoined a band of renegade marines, but he was rejected by them, because he had next to no connection with the warp, and was thus seen as unworthy. A few more years of drifting finally brought him to the Federation, where he was welcomed into the ranks of the forgotten hunters. He now is part of a seeker squad, intent to save all from both the Imperium and Chaos. And with nothing to lose, and everything to win he is fiercely devoted to the cause, and will never back away from a fight, or retreat if unordered.

Weapons: Bolter, boltpistol, and the family sword, one of the last artifacts of his family still in existence. A long sleek blade with the family heraldry on it, and some mysterious symbols.

Equipment and armor: Frag Grenades, MK 7 Aquila armor, mixed up with MK 6 armor(as an example left lower leg MK 6, on the right MK7), and a Helmet which has his family heraldry all over it, which dates back to the Great Crusade. It looks like a Mk 3 helmet.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

All checks out. You're in.



Ultra111 said:


> @thunder: maybe you could incorporate these characters in to your homebrew fluff for them?


Well, if all goes to plan, i am going to :biggrin:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

should have my cs up tonight,


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thunder don’t read the highlited area as it contains spoilers for knights of the sword

Name: Gias D’lacy

Age: 237

Appearance: Gias is a stocky individual; he is average height for an Astares and is very muscular. He has long wild brown hair and striking light blue eyes. He has branded “REGAL” along the right side of his face from forehead to chin. His armour still bears the colours of the regal knights (blue with silver trims and red insets), His right shoulder has the devastator insignia on it and his left has the chapter symbol. 

Personality: Gias doesn’t speak much, he despises most of the marines in the forgotten hunter for they are not part of the imperium, and he fights for them because he has nothing else to live for. Mainly silent and gets the job time kind of guy. 

Background: Gias was once a space marine of the Regal Knights chapter, he was recruited from Panterra III, he was the heavy weapons trooper for his scout squad. He showed real prowess with his heavy bolter and was put in a devastator squad once he earned he black carapace.

He fought in the devastator squad for 3rd company during the famous Tonar heresy on the hulk alongside chapter master Ruhr Falco and his famous knights. His squad were killed in the first assault by a rampaging bomb squigg. Gias survived and continued to hold the cavern for the return of the knights. He was among the last to leave the hulk, scything down daemons left right and center while the veterans sprinted towards the thunderhawk gun ships. 

Gias was framed by Tonar and was abandoned by the chapter, he was picked up by some guardsmen and eventually found his way to the forgotten hunters.
By this time Gias had been driven mad with longing to rejoin his chapter. 



Weapons: Boltgun with slightly higer velocity rounds 

Equipment and armour: MK 7 Aquila armour


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Yup yup, all good.

Will begin on tuesday but 5 open space if anyone else wants to join.

Edit: very quick question warsmith, Did you take that last name from an author by any chance?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah im not very good at coming up with names and iliked the way it sounded.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

@Thunder: I wanna change my guys first name from Gabriel to Torias. I assume that's ok? Will edit my character profile now.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes all good, You can PM me, I won't bite


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

The action Thread is now up, so please post within a week or sooner!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Can you get a link for me please? 

I know it sounds stupid, but internet is being stupidly slow tonight and keeps screwing up


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76569

Here ya go, Hope you don't mind the dull intro :biggrin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool, will get a post up now


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Once DaafiejjXD has posted, i shall update it. Oh and emperorshand, could you add a couple more lines onto your post, its a bit short.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was going to say, Emperoshand, the length should be more along the length of mine and warsmiths.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Right, If you want to know about any units that you are unsure about, I'll most likely have them posted at my Blog. I'll post units which are relevent to the Role-play.

Here's the Warp Hunter's and Valkyrie's fluff: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/blog.php?b=654


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers for link bud, I was sort of guessing with the whole 'seeker' and 'tracker' bit


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, just imagine Trackers as scouts for now


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Right, so to stop any confusion from now on, Here is the Seeker's fluff: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/blog.php?b=656

If you are unsure about ANYTING PM me and i'll answer. I would prefer a sea of PMs that people getting things wrong.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers for the link bud. has everyone posted yet?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

DaajjXD has not, so i've sent him a PM to hurry up


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good oh. Once everyone has posted will there be an update?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes there shall be. When everyone has posted and i won't interrupt an important conversation between the characters (unless i wish to interupt) then i shall update before tuesday. So if you want a quicker update, bug people to post!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Because DaafiejjXD has no posted, I have updated without him/her. The deadline for all posts will be on a tuesday, If you can't post then, PM me (I don't bite i swear!) and i'll either hold off on the update or i'll control your character for thr required length of time.

Oh yes, and Please Post at least four lines, It is in the rules in the roleplaying forum rules bit. Looking forwards to your posts! :victory:

P.S i get to wack out my Writing skills in the next update :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Have you PM'ed DaafiejjXD about not posting?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I have, But with no responce as current...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok mate.

@DaafiejjXD - if you have left, we would appreciate it if you let us know. We won't get mad or anything, but we would appreciate it if you have decided to not participate.

If you just haven't been online or haven't had the chance to post, then ignore the above statement


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

He has been online after i had posted the Action thread so i have no idea what he's doing. I've just sent him another PM.

I think i'll put up that after missing two updates with no vaild reasons, I'll kill off the character.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

My post will be up tomorrow,


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Warsmith...quick question about your sig...

You have the slogan "think you can handle the knights?" But you have the image of an Iron snake, and not a Grey Knight. Just wondering if you knew that, because it's been bugging me :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm in the process of making the unit that will become my sig, my current one, yes I know it's an iron snake bur with a bit of Photoshop tomfoolery I can soon change that.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd be willing to give it a go if you like? You don't have to use it, but I can try


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sure why not? I did mean that I would do it when i got the chance but feel free to give it a go. (you could turn into the picasso of sigs)


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> Sure why not? I did mean that I would do it when i got the chance but feel free to give it a go. (you could turn into the picasso of sigs)


I got a big holiday, so why not 

If you can tell me where you got the background from that would be great. I'll look, but just in case I can't find it let me know.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

How's this for a first go mate?

And sorry to all the other guys in the RP for going off topic :laugh:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Nah, I don't mind, as long as you get your posts up, i'm fine with it!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> Nah, I don't mind, as long as you get your posts up, i'm fine with it!


Cool k:

I've already posted, so I'll wait for next update


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Just waiting on Warsmith and DaajjfieldXD (i think his name is) to post and then comes the update.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Right, just Daajjfield to post, Still no response from him but i'll wait until tuesday. In other news, I will add little very minor updates like the one i have just posted to keep the Roleplay interesting.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good idea mate. 

You going to kill his character off if he doesn't post by next update?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Most likely as he hasn't posted once since the action thread has been posted. Next update sort of depends on if he posts. :so_happy:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Am i very sorry guys, but i have no time what so ever to post an update today. I will however to update tomorrow. Please bare with me and i shall make it worth your while .


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

No worries mate, no rush k:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

The update is now up, I hope that the description makes up for my lateness. Remember, Post within a week! :victory: On a side note, DaaJJfieldXD still has not contacted me so his character has now been killed.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Just wondering is it too late to join? Or did it die already? There were empty slots on the front page... And can I or can I not be a scout (tracker)?
If not ill change it later

Name: Alex Tyrael

Age: 62

Appearance: He has grey short hair along with a growing beard and deep purple eyes. He has a serious look for one so young, and he already has a scar running up the side of his face through his eye. He lost sight in that eye for while but the apothecaries managed to bring it back.

Personality: He is a perfect example of the strike hard tactica of the hunters, and he uses his speed given from light armor to get things done before the enemy notices. He uses the same strategy with his words, saying everything that needs to be said and nothing that doesnt. He would readily lay down his life for a comrade, and this attitude has saved his and many others lives throughout his short years.

Background: He was born and recruited on a world with a name unknown to him when he was captured. He was raised by wolves since infancy when his parents mysteriously disappeared without a trace a since then ran with them as a member of the pack. Instead of their teeth he used a knife he was given by a local blacksmith named Tyrael who his pack had been raiding in return for their leaving him alone. That man also taught him common and became like a father to Alex eventually giving him his name. The superstitious inhabitants of that world saw the blacksmith consorting with wolves a a "wolf runner" as they called Alex so they burned him at the stake for witchcraft. Alex, enraged by their action, led his pack on a series of raids against the villagers, until he was finally captured to give his pack time to escape. He was about to be burned when the Hunters showed up and took him away to be trained, as they realized that he already understood much of their way of fighting. Since the burning he took the Blacksmiths name as his own.

Weapons: A Locke pattern bolt gun with m40 scope, "Silver Fang"(his knife from the blacksmith) and a boltgun.

Equipment and armour: He always carries a decent supply of Frag grenades to help surprise the enemy. He is equipped with black scout armor with a tooth of the pack leader who first found him hanging around his neck and the work journal of Tyrael in a pouch on his belt. He hopes to one day complete many of the great ideas that Tyrael had outlined his his book.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Did you even bother looking what was the last date someone posted here? Anyway, this time its not my fault I put this in dead in the RP list. I think...

Edit: I checked, I put this in dead, anyway, yes this is dead  So I'd suggest maybe saving this character for some other rp if you want.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

awww... i did check the date but after i posted... whoops
pity, i like this one


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Hahaha, crappy luck then XD Last time I saw Thunder was a long time ago (the GM) so... yea... no nice RP for you


----------

